# What tripod do you use?



## Fishingkid (May 19, 2017)

Anyone have recommendations on a tripod for glassing with 15 power binos? I will be taking the tripod on back country trips in the pack with 15 power binos im looking into buying some viper 15x50 or vulture 15x56 binos and a outdoorsman adapter to attach to a tripod for next season.anyone have experience with the vortex tripods? How about what style heads would you recommend for use with binos?


----------



## grizzly (Jun 3, 2012)

Sirui T-025X


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a Vortex Ridgeview Tripod. It is ok but IMO the Vortex Bino adapter leaves a lot to be desired. It really seems pretty insecure to me along with not being very stable.


----------

